# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Muji dhe Halili

## zarathustra

Ai,Muji , nderkohe qe perafrohej shpejtueshem me kullen,ngrinte kindet e mustaqeve nen hunde ,si per t`i deshmuar pritesit se nuk kishte asgje te ndryshme nga me pare.Merret vesh lehte se Muji kishte rene ndesh me meskembete e veta dhe priste te tejconte ndijimet e pavena re tek AI -Tjetri.
Eshte e njeherendodheshme dicka e tille .Dicka qe s`lejon te provohet pa u siguruar se nuk do ta zhbesh dot me kurre.I prirur per arsyetime afatshkurtera ,burri i pamoshe dridhej sensualisht ne poshte-rroba-ndergjegjiet e veta.Te heshtesh s`do te thote te hiqesh sikur si merr vesh ,as sikur si merr vesh vertete.As te bertasesh ,seshte shmangie.Vepro!
Muji s`mund te t`i ndiente thinjat e rruazave te qarkullueshme ,kur ato behen gjysem te qarkullueshme domethene qe si bartin me te bartshmit ne vendet ku shkojne .S`mund te presesh me asgje nga ato.
Muji eshte ne aq vite sa thuhet ,dhe i dekompozuar aq here sa bejne fshehjet e tij.
Muji eshte burre!
Muji ka qene veze!
Ndoshta dikur,pak para se ne te merrnim fryme ka qene pak azot dhe hidrogjen.
A e falni ,ju,Mujin?
Ne male ben ftohte.Kristalshem.Kjo s`ta ndihmon dot fshehjen.As ajer-thati i lartesise.
Ne dere te kulles-gjysem(kullat duan gjuhe te perbashketa),eshte shfaqur ,si pjese e domosdoshme AI-HALILI.Akoma qesh i shkreti ,me dy gjysem -gojet prej rinie.Po ti cosh krahet prapa fundshpines ,e te vish rrotull vendit jo-tend,kjo i jep te gjitha gjasat e pritjes .
Hidhi gojet-poshte-Halil!
S`ka asgjesend qe t`ma zgjoje qeshjen tash.
Mberriti!
...
Muji rreket t`jete ashtu si duhet .Ia merr duart nder buze ,ne shenje t`peruljes.Dhe Halili qesh dhe qesh dhe i bie nder gjunje.
Dhe i flet dhe i thote.
Ai hesht .D.m.th nuk i jeq pergjigje .Pasi tjetri pushon dhe ulet i qete ne nje nga vend-e-uljet e zgaver dhomes,Muji nis t`ia parashtroje hamendjet e veta.I flet zelarte dhe kumbues me patrembje dhe mos-vetvete-bsim.ia perserit prape ate qe i tha me pare.Eshte e ngaterruar... ne vetvete e ngaterruar!;s`kuptohet ;s`merret vesh .I bindur per gjakesine ,Halili ia ndjek shperthimet prej burri histerik.Dhe ngrihet pastaj nga atje ku ishte ,dhe i shkon perqark ,rrotull ,dhe nuk e njeh dot;dhe nuk e prek dot.
Muji ulerin dhe kembe-merret .Kjo s`do te thote gje.Shperthesat s`mund t`i shfaqin shkaqet.
Nje ze i larte,te bind...?
Te dy afro-largohen ,pa marre vesh se ne c`largesi te mira do bihen rehat.
Dhe Muji bertet,dhe klithmon pa te drejte .
I pazbrazur dhe i pahapshem ne gjithe teresine .Ai rreket ta qafoje,ne medyshje.
I hekurt ,ferishtesisht.
Ne fundin e tyre ,Muji e vrau Halilin.

----------


## zarathustra

.

----------


## Sokoli

Shume abstrakt duket, megjithse s'mund te jete.
Boshlleqet ne shprehje vihen re vec ne 2 raste kryesore.
1- Kur shprehet dicka e pakristalizuar por pretendohet se eshte ndjere (po a mjafton valle jo?).
2- Kur shprehet dicka e kondensuar, per te cilen autori, me imazhin e mbrujtur te vetes, nuk ka arsye te marre mundimin te ulet e te spjegoje.

Do te kisha deshire te na krijoheshin kushtet per te ndare ku perket.

Nga eshte marre kjo pjese?
Kush e ka shkruar?
Mua me ngacmoi!

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Sa mire qe e keni hapur kete teme.
Ketu ku jam une, ka shume refugjate nga Klladusha e Madhe(Velika Kladusa) qe eshte ne Bosnjen Perendimore, ekipi i futbollit i tyre quhet "Krajishnik" (Kreshnik) dhe ata e kane Mujin dhe Halilin si te tyrin.
A di njeri me shume mbi kete teme?

----------


## fegi II

Shume rapsode  shqiptar kane emigru ne vedet tjera ne Ballkan pastaj edhe ne Turqi , mbase nji kohe i kan perthkyer  kenget kreshnike ne gjuhet tjera p.sh. sllave (boshnjake) ,nji studius qe spo me kujtohet,vet ka shkruar ai, ata qe kendojshin jon kon me plisa te bardhe (bosne).
Novi Pazari(Sangjaku) dikur te gjithe ishin shqiptar tani jon asimiluar te gjithe, Nje  rapsodi i njohur nga Kosova qe ka emigruar ne Novi Pazar (Tregu i Ri) S.Uglanini der ne moshen 38 vjeq i ka kendu shqip me von boshnjakqe.

LINKU .
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...%C3%ABve/page5

----------

